# Hong Qi licenses C6 Audi A6 platform for its own Chinese vehicle



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

http://www.chinacartimes.com/2011/01/28/red-flag-c131-an-audi-a6-in-hong-qi-drag/





















China Car Times said:


> Audi and Red Flag have a relationship like Jake and Elwood, if Audi make it in China you can be sure that there will be a Hong Qi version down the line.
> 
> The C131 has been planned for several years but rumors of arguments between FAW and Audi regarding the last generation of Audi A6 platform have been circulating. Originally Audi gladly donated its Audi 80,100 and 200 platforms to FAW which they did with as they wished, and they did make some interesting looking vehicles in their time on the back of these platforms.
> 
> The C131 will be positioned at the same level as the Audi A6 and is expected to hit the market in 2013 with an aim to sell 3000 units per month. Can Hong Qi achieve the fame that it was had? Possibly, but only if its placed at a similar level to Buick. Buick has achieved popularity in China by being an affordable premium brand, Hong Qi won’t find any glory by trying to take on Audi, BMW and Mercedes any time soon.


----------

